# .



## bribrius (Apr 9, 2014)

View attachment 70711

View attachment 70712



View attachment 70713

View attachment 70714


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 9, 2014)

I really like #4


----------



## bribrius (Apr 9, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> I really like #4



thanks its my favorite too. I thought of just putting just the cross upside down but I wanted to keep it sooc.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 9, 2014)

tu che


----------



## bribrius (Apr 9, 2014)

View attachment 70715


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 9, 2014)

First odd "." Is not a subject.  You should put something that describes your post. 

The first and last ones are upside down.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 9, 2014)

For me, #3 is really close. I just wish you would have not clipped the right side, gave a little more room on the top, and did a little more with the mailbox. 

Mailbox, white picket fence and the American flag = Hometown USA


----------



## bribrius (Apr 9, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> For me, #3 is really close. I just wish you would have not clipped the right side, gave a little more room on the top, and did a little more with the mailbox.
> 
> Mailbox, white picket fence and the American flag = Hometown USA


it isn't a keeper but I kept it anyway for future reference (maybe go back?). white picket fences with run down houses and American flags im a fan of. I just didn't have the right lens for it with me when I saw it. The only better one I saw for that has a tarp over the roof im guessing to keep the rain from coming in.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 9, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> tu che



View attachment 70718

you were trying a harder shot on the other thread. it is easier to slow down water during the day, speed it up at night. slowing it down doesn't take much for brains.


View attachment 70720


----------



## bribrius (Apr 9, 2014)

View attachment 70721


there really isn't anything to like here. slowing down water isn't hard . these are real easy shots..


----------



## bribrius (Apr 9, 2014)

View attachment 70723

iso 100 1/20

trying to speed up water during the day when it is bright out.....little different . this one can still be fixed and I could have dropped the exposure (if I cared), it is better left for less light permitting lower shutters.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 9, 2014)

View attachment 70728 View attachment 70729

unsavable  and still crap but mildly entertaining.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 10, 2014)

View attachment 707881


View attachment 707893,296


----------



## bribrius (Apr 17, 2014)

just figured I would come back and make up for putting mary upside down and the church upside down above. you never know, I don't want to go to hell over it or anything...

View attachment 71528


View attachment 71529


----------

